# "Controled Burn"



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Why is it that almost every year it seems we hear of a wild land fire that was started as a "controlled burn"? 


I know there are areas that need to be burned off to eliminate dry fuel. But why do these burns in the summer, and when the wind is strong??? I'd think they be better off performing burns in the late Fall when the humidity is higher, and less chance of the burn "running" on them. 


Frustrating to me. Any answers out there??


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

You must have noticed this one also.....
https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5830/


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Doing no burns or logging results in Brian Head, the only prescribed burns we hear about are the ones that get away and when they try to log they get sued by "green" groups. 
Glad I don't work for the FS.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem that I see with the Trail Mountain fire is that they did it during a very dry year in a dry month. 

I know that on controlled burns that they take a lot into consideration before they set them but someone missed the information this year on this fire. 

One plus out of this fire is that the forest will come back healthier than it was before the fire with a lot more feed for the animals affected. It should be a great area for hunting in the upcoming years.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

The conditions were within the guidelines when they started the burn. It wasn't until a week or so later that the extreme winds came in and blew the fire up and out of control.
Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So who pays for the cost of fighting the fire? Besides the tax payers? Now if a camp fire got out of control, and torched the mountain...……….. Well, you know who they'd be coming to for money. 


I agree with Critter when it comes to the mountain becoming a habitat paradise in the years to come. If you could only keep the sheep out of there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The taxpayers are always going to pay the costs of any fire. If they took everything the guy had, who started the Brian Head fire it would still be a drop in the bucket against the dollars spent fighting it.

Considering the benefits that they create and the few that get away they are a pretty good ROI.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We need this kind of a "controlled burn" on a few WMA marsh lands.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> We need this kind of a "controlled burn" on a few WMA marsh lands.


I am actually surprised that some haven't taken it into their own hands and torched some of these areas.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> I am actually surprised that some haven't taken it into their own hands and torched some of these areas.


Honestly, me too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> We need this kind of a "controlled burn" on a few WMA marsh lands.


It would be simpler to "control".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> We need this kind of a "controlled burn" on a few WMA marsh lands.


Yes, but not until the phrag has been sprayed first. Just fire without the spray makes things worse, right?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, but not until the phrag has been sprayed first. Just fire without the spray makes things worse, right?


I don't think anything will stop this weed. I have seen it cut, rolled, sprayed and burned. It always comes back, sometimes thicker and taller than before the treatment. Here are 2 photos of the exact same spot. I took the first one in 2006 before the phrag took over. The second photo is 2016 after the phrag was sprayed and rolled in 2014. This phrag stuff is a money pit. It can be somewhat maintained, but not destroyed.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't think anything will stop this weed. I have seen it cut, rolled, sprayed and burned. It always comes back, sometimes thicker and taller than before the treatment. Here are 2 photos of the exact same spot. I took the first one in 2006 before the phrag took over. The second photo is 2016 after the phrag was sprayed and rolled in 2014. This phrag stuff is a money pit. It can be somewhat maintained, but not destroyed.


roseau cane mealybug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't think anything will stop this weed. I have seen it cut, rolled, sprayed and burned. It always comes back, sometimes thicker and taller than before the treatment. Here are 2 photos of the exact same spot. I took the first one in 2006 before the phrag took over. The second photo is 2016 after the phrag was sprayed and rolled in 2014. This phrag stuff is a money pit. It can be somewhat maintained, but not destroyed.


It is a vial weed, for sure. But our marshes are all screwed if they do nothing.



MuscleWhitefish said:


> roseau cane mealybug


What could possibly go wrong?!?!?!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> It is a vial weed, for sure. But our marshes are all screwed if they do nothing.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?!?!?!


Best case - kills the Phragmites and 20% of other vegetation

Worst case - kills all vegetation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

